# New boys!



## mnyablonski (Nov 18, 2015)

I brought home 4 more boys. I didn't plan on 4 but I do have the space and they weren't in a good situation. I'm still trying to figure out their colors but they are beautiful! Pictures soon to come. I belive one is a black blaze capped I've named Pip (he is very tiny), one is a pearl blaze capped I belive I'm still trying to figure this one out named Forest, a tan capped named Roman he is the biggest and the least fond of being held, and last is I think a silver fawn or fawn he is a tan color with ruby eyes I'm not sure what color that is but his name is Emmet. I will get some pictures in a few hours once they have settled in a little.


----------



## mnyablonski (Nov 18, 2015)

Forest didn't want to get his picture taken but here are Roman, Pip, and Emmett


----------



## Nieve5552 (May 20, 2014)

Awwww they're so little and adorable!! Great work on rescuing them and giving them a good home 
I believe fawns are ruby eyed, while silverfawns are pink eyed 
I really like their names!


----------



## Love My Rats (Sep 3, 2015)

what cute boys , nice names to


----------



## mnyablonski (Nov 18, 2015)

Hopefully tonight I can get a picture of Forest. His coloring really puzzles me I have been trying to figure it out but cant. Maybe a blue or pearl not really sure.


----------



## mnyablonski (Nov 18, 2015)

Forest decided to let me take pictures today


----------



## mnyablonski (Nov 18, 2015)

any guesses on forests coloring?


----------



## Tam (Nov 11, 2015)

Such cute fur-babies


----------



## Wink n' Chips (Nov 30, 2015)

:heart_eyes: oh my goodness, they're so adorable and teeny! I couldn't be resisted either.


----------



## ratticusfinch (Dec 12, 2015)

sooo cute oh my gosh. What sweet little babies


----------



## Binky (Nov 15, 2014)

Roman seems to be beige with RED (ruby eye dilute) eyes. Emmett seems to be a champagne with PED (pink eye dilute), and Forest seems to be a more cocoa color with black eyes. Regardless, they are adorable!


----------



## mnyablonski (Nov 18, 2015)

Roman definitely has the ruby eyes but Emmett's are actually much darker than Romans and I didnt even realize he had ruby eyes for the first days till i saw him in the right light


----------

